# Tucano tetra !!!



## Steve Buce (22 May 2020)

Tucanoichthys tucano
Does anyone have these fish, I’ve read about their husbandry needs.
But what’s ur experience with them, do they school?
Have anyone seen them for sale anywhere 

Planning a black water tank and these look like a suitable and v pretty fish

Cheers


----------



## Steve Buce (4 Jun 2020)

Wow not one person keeping these beautie


----------



## milla (4 Jun 2020)

New to me.  Look cool.  Want!


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jun 2020)

Hi all,





Steve Buce said:


> Planning a black water tank and these look like a suitable and v pretty fish


If you can find them, they are definitely a black-water fish. Aqualife Leyland , or Pier, might be your best bet. 

I haven't kept these, and they will need some live food, but most black-water fish aren't too problematic to feed. The real problems are just with keeping the water clean and soft enough.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mort (4 Jun 2020)

I think they are still too niche and expensive for most people to have tried yet. A decent sized school would put a pretty large dent in the wallet. They look really cool and I'd love to try them someday but for now they seem like the ada version of a black neon.


----------



## macek.g (4 Jun 2020)

Yes, I've 10-15 Tucanos




Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## alto (4 Jun 2020)

Horizon Aquatics had these in stock - re Geordie Aquascaper videos 

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCx4Z_szgFzHxLn63W6HWdZg/videos

(Horizon Aquatics and 30cm Nano Cube Aquascape)


----------



## alto (5 Jun 2020)

This  video from Geordie actually offers more discussion of that 30cm Nano with Tucano tetras
(first several minutes)


----------



## Steve Buce (5 Jun 2020)

alto said:


> Horizon Aquatics had these in stock - re Geordie Aquascaper videos
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCx4Z_szgFzHxLn63W6HWdZg/videos
> 
> (Horizon Aquatics and 30cm Nano Cube Aquascape)



Thanks will check it out


----------



## Steve Buce (24 Oct 2020)

Well worth the wait


----------



## Conort2 (24 Oct 2020)

Steve Buce said:


> Well worth the waitView attachment 155591View attachment 155592


Look great! Where did you manage to get them from? I’ve been on the look out for a little while now without much luck.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Steve Buce (25 Oct 2020)

Conort2 said:


> Look great! Where did you manage to get them from? I’ve been on the look out for a little while now without much luck.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Conor



Horizon aquatics


----------



## kammaroon (25 Oct 2020)

They're on the Dutch supplier's list from Ian of Kew Aquatics.


----------

